# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  للتوثيق: كاس الكؤوس الافريقية 1989...مسيرة بطل اسمه المريخ

## loayhassan

*بطولة كاس الكؤوس الافريقية للعام 1989 التي حملت اسم الزعيم الأفريقي الراحل نيلسون مانديلا والتي توشح المريخ السوداني ببطولتها تعد حتي الان البطولة القارية الوحيدة علي مستوي الأندية التي نالها فريق سوداني..

وللأهمية وجب التوثيق لهذه البطولة المهمة للأجيال القادمة ولجيل حضرها وعاصرها لكنه عاني الذاكرة الخربة..

نتتبع في ما يلي مسيرة تلك البطولة كاملة ثم نور بعض الحقائق التي ربما لم يتم التوثيق لها مطلقا والله من وراء القصد..



أدرج 33 ناديا من اصل 32 دولة أفريقية أسماءهم للمشاركة في البطولة وذلك بمشاركة النادي الأوليمبي للنقل التونسي رفقة مواطنه النادي البنزرتي حامل اللقب لنسخة العام 1988

ولذا تعين علي الاتحاد الأفريقي اخضاع ناديين للعب الدور التمهيدي ليكمل الفائز منهما عقد دور ال32.

ولكن بعد ان لعب هذا الدور انسحبت ثلاثة أندية قبل لعب دور ال32 وهي الاهلي طرابلس الليبي.. يو دي اي بي غينيا بيساو ... وفيلا اليوغندي .





الدور التمهيدي:



1-تأهل مونيني بايريتس السوازيلاندي علي حساب قوات الدفاع ليسوتو

بالفوز ذهابا 2/0 والخسارة إيابا 1/0



الدور الاول:



1-تأهل باورز ديناموز الزامبي بالفوز علي مونيني بايريتس السوازيلاندي

بالتعادل ذهابا 1/1 والفوز إيابا 5/0



2-تأهل ال بي ارس سي اويلرز الليبيري علي حساب بانثيري دوندي الكاميروني

بالتعادل ذهابا 0/0 والفوز إيابا 2/1



3- تأهل الملعب المالي علي حساب الملعب الأوليمبي للنقل التونسي

بالفوز ذهابا 3/0 والتعادل إيابا 0/0



4-تأهل اتحاد المدينة الجزائري علي حساب ليبيرتي الغاني

بالخسارة ذهابا 1/0 والفوز إيابا 4/0



5-تأهل اي آس اف بوبو البوركيني علي حساب اي آس سي لينغويري السنغالي

بالفوز ذهابا 1/0 والخسارة إيابا 2/1



6-تأهل بندل يونايتد النيجيري علي حساب دياموند ستارز السيراليوني

بالتعادل ذهابا 0/0 والفوز إيابا 2/0



7-تأهل ايتينشيل الرواندي علي حساب فيتالو بوروندي 

بالتعادل علي ملعبه 1/1 والفوز خارج ملعبه 1/0



8- تأهل كوستا دي سول الموزمبيقي علي حساب اتحاد الساحل التنزاني

بالفوز ذهابا 2/3 وإيابا 2/0



9-تأهل البنزرتي التونسي علي حساب أوليمبيك كاكاندي الغيني

 بالتعادل ذهابا 0/0 والفوز إيابا 1/0





10-تأهل المريخ السوداني علي حساب اهلي طرابلس الليبي

بانسحاب الاخير



 11-تأهل قورماهيا الكيني علي حساب فيلا اليوغندي

بانسحاب الاخير



12- تأهل اي آس اي ابينغورو العاجي علي حساب يو دي اي بي غينيا بيساو

بانسحاب الاخير



13-تأهل شاغرادا ايسبرانشا الأنغولي علي حساب فانتور مانغونغو الجابوني

   بالخسارة ذهابا 1/0 والفوز إيابا 1/3



14- تأهل باتروناج الكونغولي علي حساب يونيون فيسبر من غينيا الاستوائية 

بالفوز ذهابا 1/0 وإيابا 2/0



15- تأهل اي آس كالامو الكونغو الديمقراطية علي حساب يو آس سي اي بانغي افريقيا الوسطي

بالتعادل ذهابا 3/3 والفوز إيابا 2/0



16-تأهل بي اف في المدغشقري علي حساب ديناموز هراري الزيمبابوي

بالتعادل ذهابا 1/1 والفوز إيابا 1/0







دور الستة عشر:



1-تأهل ال بي ار سي آويلرز الليبيري علي حساب اي آس اي ابينغورو العاجي

بالخسارة ذهابا 2/3 والفوز إيابا 2/0



2-تأهل بي اف في المدغشقري علي حساب باور ديناموز الزامبي

بالخسارة علي ملعبه 1/2 والفوز خارج ملعبه 3/1



3- تأهل المريخ السوداني علي حساب البنزرتي التونسي

بالخسارة ذهابا 1/0 والفوز إيابا 2/0



4-تأهل باتروناج الكونغولي علي حساب شاقرادا اسبيرانشا الأنغولي

  بالفوز ذهابا 2/1 والتعادل إيابا 0/0



5-تأهل بيندل يونايتد النيجيري علي حساب اي آس اف بوبو البوركيني

بالفوز ذهابا 3/1 وإيابا 2/0



6-تأهل اي آس كالامو الكونغو الديمقراطية علي حساب ايتينشيل الرواندي

بالتعادل ذهابا 0/0 والفوز إيابا 1/0



7- تأهل اتحاد المدينة الجزائري علي حساب الملعب المالي

بركلات الترجيح 4/3 بعد تبادل الفوز 1/0



8-تأهل قورماهيا الكيني علي حساب كوستا دي سول الموزمبيقي

بعد الفوز خارج ملعبه 2/1 والتعادل علي ملعبه 0/0





دور الثمانية:



1-تأهل المريخ السوداني علي حساب باتروناج الكونغولي

بالفوز ذهابا 2/0 والتعادل إيابا 1/1



2-تأهل قورماهيا الكيني علي حساب ال بي ارس سي اويلرز الليبيري

بالتعادل ذهابا 0/0 والفوز إيابا 3/1



3-تأهل بيندل يونايتد النيجيري علي حساب اي آس كالامو الكونغو الديمقراطية

بالفوز ذهابا 2/0 وإيابا 1/0



4-تأهل بي اف في المدغشقري علي حساب اتحاد المدينة الجزائري 

بعد ان فاز عليه بالجزائر 3/1 وانسحب الفريق الجزائري من الإياب 







دور الاربعة:



1-تأهل المريخ السوداني علي حساب قورماهيا الكيني 

بالخسارة ذهابا 1/0 والفوز إيابا 2/0



2-تأهل بيندل يونايتد النيجيري علي حساب بي اف في المدغشقري

بالفوز ذهابا 4/1 والتعادل إيابا 0/0





الدور النهائي :



فاز المريخ السوداني بالبطولة علي حساب بيندل يونايتد النيجيري

بالفوز ذهابا 1/0 والتعادل إيابا 0/0





حقائق عن تلك البطولة:



-لعبت 57 مباراة احرز فيها 113 هدفا



-واجه المريخ بطلي المسابقة للعامين السابقين واقصاهما

حيث كان قورماهيا الكيني بطلا للعام 1987 والبنزرتي التونسي بطلا للعام 1988 



-مباراة العودة في النهائي كان مقررا ان تنقل  عبر المذياع بصوت الرشيد بدوي عبيد الذي لم يكن يدري ان الصوت لم يصل.. فيكي مرتين: مرة عند نهاية المباراة ومرة عند أخباره ان صوته لم يصل للمستمعين



-سلم المريخ كاس البطولة لقادة حكومة الانقاذ بالقصر الجمهوري بعد تسلمهم مقاليد الحكم بخمسة اشهر



-مباراة العودة في النهائي ضد بندل يونايتد اعتبرها النيجيريون  مسالة حياة او موت.. وتحدوا المريخ بصنع بيت للكأس كناية عن ثقتهم في الفوز ففرض المريخ عليهم التعادل

بل احرز باكمبا هدفا للمريخ نقضه حكم المباراة بحجة غير مفهومة.. وهذا علي عهدة الرشيد بدوي عبيد

وبالفعل عند إحضار الشريط قام النيجيريون بتسليمه لبعثة المريخ بعد ان قاموا بقص لقطة الهدف



-شاركت في البطولة بجانب البطلين السابقين قورماهيا والبنزرتي أندية لها شان في يومنا هذا مثل الملعب المالي وديناموز هراري الزيمبابوي



-رغم ان الأندية النيجيرية عادة تختفي تماما او تغير أسماءها وتظهر أندية جديدة الا ان بيندل يونايتد لا زال ينشط في الدوري النيجيري الي يومنا هذا رغم تغيير اسمه في العام 2006 الي ايسان يونايتد لكن عاد اسمه من جديد الي بيندل يونايتد في هذا العام 2014



-هناك عدة لاعبين شاركوا مع بيندل يونايتد امام المريخ واحترفوا في اوروبا ودول اخري لاحقا

منهم 

بينيديكت ايروها الذي احترف بالعديد من الأندية الأوروبية منها التش الإسباني واخيرا واتفورد الانجليزي حتي عام 2000

وايضاً اوشي اوكيشوكو الذي احترف في فينربخشة التركي لعشرة أعوام حتي عام 2002

بينما لم يحترف لاعب واحد من المريخ في اي نادي خارجي

بل للاسف نال معظمهم الشطب الجماعي بعدها بثلاثة أعوام 



هذه مسيرة بطولة نتمني ان تتكرر بعد ان مللنا الانتظار

وانها لاتية باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احلى ايام المريخاب على الاطلاق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسلام عليك يالؤي يا روعة

كانت ايام جميلة
ربي مناي تعيدها
تسعد فيها تاني
ونعيد فيها الاماني
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كاس المغسة الشاقى الجماعة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*لدي علامه  مميزه علي ركبتي اليسري  عندما  احرز  عيسي صباح الخير هدف التعادل امام  باترونج الكنغولي  عيسي جاري والجماعه جارين وراهو  ومع الهدف قفزت عاليا  ونزلت علي ركبتي فكان  الجرح الغائر  والغريبه لم اشعر باثابتي  الا بعد ان ابتلت  ملابسي بالدماء
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohamme saif
					

لدي علامه  مميزه علي ركبتي اليسري  عندما  احرز  عيسي صباح الخير هدف التعادل امام  باترونج الكنغولي  عيسي جاري والجماعه جارين وراهو  ومع الهدف قفزت عاليا  ونزلت علي ركبتي فكان  الجرح الغائر  والغريبه لم اشعر باثابتي  الا بعد ان ابتلت  ملابسي بالدماء



انا يا ابو حميد مع الهدف ده ضربت راسى بالحيطة وانا ابن ثلاثة عشر عاما فى المتوسطة
فنلت صداعا لم يفارقنى الى ان دخلت الجامعة
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*سلام يا صاحب 
و الله ما احلاهم 
الصورة دى اداني ليها أحد فرسان مانديلا و سيكافا الأولى
النفاثة مرتضى قله 

......
.....

أبطال و رجال السودان في القصر الجمهوري بعد أن أتوا و معهم الكأس 




*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*تانى الهلال ده ما يدخل القصر الا بدبابة !!!
*

----------

